# LBI report



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

Fished hard the last 3 days in ship bottom and barnegat light. Mon. got 1 short, tues- nothing to report and wed- 8 blue fish up to 27-28 inches. Caught on bunker and clam. In 30-50 feet off the beach in the wash.

db77


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Report*

Nice report Dicky good to see someone posting a report lately.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Might get down there Sat, will post report if I go.


----------

